# My R35 now with new concave shoes



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Pics courtesy of Projex (wheel supplier)


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dare I ask now much?! Gorgeous! 


J


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

not a million miles away from what i believe the OEM wheels cost from Nissan


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Look really good:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice! I do like those.. how heavy are those?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

look even better in the flesh, from the back of a cop car


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks great, if it was a touch lower it would look amazing


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Those wheels are beautiful. Very purposeful!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the positive feedback, i'm really happy with the wheels i think they suit the car.

Jags, i'm thinking of the litchfield suspension kit, not a big drop but probably enough to make it sit a bit better plus improve the ride quality!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Yes, I think that would really compliment it well

The rear three quarter is such a great shot


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice. How do they get on with the tyre pressure sensors?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

thunderball said:


> Very nice. How do they get on with the tyre pressure sensors?


TPMS specified on my order, switched over the original ones with no issues computer recognised them all as normal


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Price please


----------



## kamal77 (Oct 1, 2012)

*amazing*

looks stunning


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

kamal77 said:


> looks stunning


Your posts, including the one I've quoted, lack any kind of substance. Whilst I appreciate you are new to the forum, it would be better to post up something with meaning that actually contributes to the thread rather than the kind of posts you have submitted. The odd 'looks stunning' is acceptable from time to time but a whole raft of two word posts doesn't add anything.

Sorry if this seems harsh but it's better not to post at all than post meaningless rubbish.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks stunning.

Sorry couldn't resist. Does look nice though. I like the colour choice too. Not too bling and with wheels like those you don't need to shout.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> Looks stunning.
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. Does look nice though. I like the colour choice too. Not too bling and with wheels like those you don't need to shout.


It's midnight purple now though.....does that mean I am shouting?.....:smokin:


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

nice. what wheel nuts are those?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

blitzkreig said:


> nice. what wheel nuts are those?


TPi polarised racing nuts


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

alloy said:


> It's midnight purple now though.....does that mean I am shouting?.....:smokin:


A bit but bling paint is far better than bling wheels. Midnight purple is hardly that bling anyway. I think the r35 shape might well suit a flip paint.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> A bit but bling paint is far better than bling wheels. Midnight purple is hardly that bling anyway. I think the r35 shape might well suit a flip paint.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169589-midnight-magic-purple-car-porn-inside.html


----------



## nangnang (Sep 15, 2012)

what a beast!


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Aug 3, 2011)

love the shoes!!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

alloy said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/169589-midnight-magic-purple-car-porn-inside.html


Very nice. I don't think that it looks quite right in photos but flips never look the same in photos.

With the bronze wheels the total effect is very good. The angular wheels suit the angular styling. Not sure I've seen a nicer R35 yet!

Shock horror - R35 owner modifies car and it looks better afterwards. Whatever next.

:thumbsup:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> With the bronze wheels the total effect is very good. The angular wheels suit the angular styling. Not sure I've seen a nicer R35 yet!


Thanks :thumbsup:



Cris said:


> Shock horror - R35 owner modifies car and it looks better afterwards. Whatever next.
> 
> :thumbsup:


:nervous:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice mate. Awesome looking motor.


----------

